# Mucus timing?!



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi ladies,
We are using the clear blue ovulation kit to predict my timings as my consultant has just said, look out for the mucus and go for it then... So just so I am really clear, the best time is when I get a smiley face and i am assuming this is when the mucus is there, which it is, but does he mean drop everything and when the mucus actually is there (!) to have sex, or just in the window of the two days?
We have been hitting the four days over ovulation and I did get pregnant again but miscarried, just checking I am doing everything right.
Apologies if this is a silly question.
X


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi ms apple

I did not use the ovulation kit, i did the temperature and mucus charting for free on the fertility friend site.
I found this amazing and only took a couple of months to see the patterns. It also made it easy to see the 
fact that the vitamin b i started to take was making a big difference. I started to ovulate a day later and it was 
much stronger as my temperature rose strongly rather than limply over three days as it previously had done.

I think it depends on your own mucus but those are just your best days, you don't need to be calling hubby back
from work and jump on him as soon as he enters the door  . Do be aware though that with some people your thinnest
mucus means ov is just about to happen, whereas with me i had it at ov and two days after. 

I think the best thing is just to try to have sex every couple of days through out the month and enjoy it  
Best of luck.


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for that help! So the kit will predict the two days pre ovulation and this should coincide with the mucus in most cases? I will stick with the kit as have 20 sticks left and hope that the fun over the key days works. Again j can't tell but is once a day enough? From what I have read that fine.

Cheers 

X


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think they pick up the lh surge just before ovulation. Normally when your mucus goes from thin and stretchy
to watery is when ov is happening. Some people think it is best to have had sex just prior to this so the sperm
are all ready on their way on the egg hunt.

If your husbands sperm is good sex once a day is fine, if not so good every couple of days is ok. There has been
a study that it can help to make sure there has been ejeculation everyday for six days prior to your window, but
don't know how this was proven.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies
Once you start getting mucus you start doing your bit then do it every other day till you dry up  
Becky7 xx


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone have a similar problem to me where they just don't have much mucus? I swear, I've only noticed it in about half of the months we've been TTC! Or is it more discreet than that...?  

Thanks for any reassurance / advice!

x


----------

